# Faire un backup complet de Mail



## nastytheking (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

voilà, je dois faire un backup complet de mes emails de Mail (sous leopard) dans le but de les réimporter vers une nouvelle machine. Le problème est que j'ai énormément de dossiers et de sous dossiers, et je voudrais garder mon architecture. Apparement je ne peux archiver qu'une boite aux lettre à la fois, ce qui me ferait un fichier de backup par dossier, pour mon arborescence c'est pas génial je devrais tout refaire, et en plus c'est long. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté au même problème ? Avez vous une solution pour faire un vrai backup en gardant l'arborescence ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2009)

plus simple

tu selectionnes ton DOSSIER Mail


Note du modo : Quoi que tu veuilles faire avec Mail (ou avec toute autre application "internet", ça doit se passer dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## nastytheking (11 Janvier 2009)

où se trouve ce dossier ?


----------



## Lamar (11 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas un mac ta nouvelle machine ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2009)

Aaaah  l'utilisation croissante  d'outil en mode " pas la peine de lire les manuels" ou  la doc en ligne
on se débrouille et pis si ca coince y a des hotlines  ou des forums....


dans l'aide Mail  (ou support Apple)
taper sauvegarder


----------



## nastytheking (13 Janvier 2009)

merci pascalformac
les forums ne servent-ils pas à ca ? 

j'ai déjà recherché "sauvegarder" mais on me propose une sauvegarde time machine, j'aimerai ne pas à avoir à passer par ce logiciel.


----------



## twinworld (14 Janvier 2009)

vous prenez votre dossier mail, vous le copier (au moyen d'un simple glisser-déposer) sur un disque dur externe et puis voilà. Quand vous allumerez votre nouvel ordi et que vous lancerez Mail pour la première fois sur votre nouvelle machine, il vous demandera si vous voulez importer des mails. Vous désignerez le dossier sauvegardé sur votre disque dur externe et il importera tout avec la même arborescence. 

Le dossier  Mail se trouve 
..utilisateurs > noms d'utilisateur > bibliothèque > Mail

C'est ce dossier Mail que vous glissez-déposez.


----------



## Lamar (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci de cette info, je n'en ai pas besoin pour l'instant, mais maintenant je sais comment faire. Et comme toujours sur mac, la solution la plus simple est la meilleure


----------

